# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Альтернативный счет на оплату (1c 8.1 БП 2.0.....)

## Дисконнект

Доброго вечера.
Поставили задачу: сделать счет с 2 вариантами шапки (логотипы и контакты).
с 1м проблем не возникло, поправил стандарный счет, налепил логотип и все ок.
второй видится как внешняя обработка печати, чтоб подключить ее и была возможность выбора варианта вывода на печать.

наверняка такое есть уже где-то, подскажите плиз где взять? мне главное чтоб оно печатало, а внешний вид я поправлю.
(в программировании мало чего понимаю)

1с 8.1 Бухгалтерия, версия 2.0....

заранее спасибо и сорри если оффтоп

----------


## CyberNut

Сделай внешнюю печатную форму на базе типовой и подкорректируй её:
1)Создаешь внешнюю обработку
2)Добавляешь реквизит с названием "СсылкаНаОбъект" с нужным тебе типом ("ДокументСсылка.СчетНаОпл  туПокупателя" например)
3)Копируешь туда типовой макет. Изменяешь его по необходимости.
4)В модуле этой внешней обработки создаешь экспортную функцию печати: Функция Печать() Экспорт ..
Имя функции обязательно должно быть "Печать".
Тело функции копируй из модуля документа и подправляй если тебе необходимо.

Потом полученную внешнюю обработку цепляешь к счету (Сервис -> Дополнительные отчеты и обработки -> Дополнительные внешние печатные формы) и она станет доступна для печати из документа.

----------


## Дисконнект

спасибо.
покурив форумы добавил "подвал" в макет и прописал его в код. теперь если нада напечатать с другой шапкой в форме достаточно поставить галочку.
но с внешней обработкой тоже попробую, оно правильнее в плане дальнейшего безгемморойного обновления:)

----------

